# The best Instinctual variants' description ever



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/intro-to-instinctual-subtypes/



> Intro to Instinctual Subtypes
> 
> 
> *Introduction to Instinctual Subtypes*
> ...


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

That's pretty much exactly how I've always described the social last part of my personality, since way before I knew enneagram was a thing. I just truly don't understand the point. I mean rationally I understand it, but I have zero inclination to cultivate an identity in a group. Sometimes it sounds interesting and appealing, but I can't be bothered to actually do any of the work involved to make it happen. It's tedious, and I don't get enough out of the results. I try to make myself occasionally for the sake of having a support network but by "occasionally" I mean like, a few times a year, I realize I only have a few close friends, and that's a liability. I tried to make myself start blogging so I could maintain a larger social circle, but just ended up writing journal pieces and never cleaning them up into something to present publicly.

I don't understand sx last people, at all. They're bizarre to me--they feel broken when they can't let me in. Like, I have trouble understanding that that IS their idea of "letting me in," and it's just really different from mine. But I can't really understand how it could be so .. watered down. How could anyone not want that intensity? 

I like this description of sx. I've wondered some (and had others wonder) if I'm actually sp/sx, but I can't manage to care that much about any of the self-pres areas of life. I went over 9 years with narcolepsy so severe I couldn't handle classes or work, couldn't maintain my apartment or myself (my apartment got so bad I had to move back in with family), could barely socialize even with the people I wanted to just through texting. And still, even at my worst with no meds, if I went to the doctor and explained I was functioning so poorly that brushing my teeth once a week was a triumph (literally--and once a week was a good week, despite the fact that I'm very vain), if the doctor dismissed me as being fine, I'd basically say "okay" and go home, curl back up in bed, and spend another month in a half-asleep stupor, spending what energy I did have on texting the few people I was into at the time, or getting lost in a video game. But, in that state, if a friend suddenly needed me? I'd stay up for two days straight and work my ass off to do whatever they needed--I'd spend a week straight in bed for it after, and probably get sick or something from pushing myself too hard, but I wouldn't think twice.


----------

